# Ibook G4 ne démarre pas, rien de s'allume, pas de bruit



## chaussette (30 Décembre 2008)

Mon oncle qui est une cled en info a utilisé mon Mac et a voulu l'éteindre.
Je ne sais pas ce qu'il a fait mais quand je suis revenu tout était noir( comme éteint) et depuis je ne peux plus rien faire.

Appui prolongé sur POWER : rien
Appui bref sur POWER : rien

Il ne fait aucun bruit et la seule lumiére allumée est celle du jack d'alimentation



Ps.j'ai bien tenté la fonction recherche mais le PC sur lequel je me dépanne est si lent que charger une page web est désespérant...

Que faire?
thanks


----------



## -oldmac- (31 Décembre 2008)

Tu peut tenter une réinitialisation de la SMC (gestionnaire d'alimentation)



> iBook ( 16 VRAM)
> iBook (LCD 14,1, 16 VRAM)
> iBook (14,1 LCD 32 VRAM)
> iBook ( 32 VRAM)
> ...



Essaye ça et tient nous au courent


----------



## chaussette (31 Décembre 2008)

MAJ : c'est la touche à droite ou à gauche du clavier avec une fléche vers le haut qui sert à inscrire les caractéres en haut des touches?

Controle : la touche ctrl

Option : la touche Pomme? la touche alt ? la touche fléche vers la droite avec une barre verticale?


merci!


----------



## oflorent (31 Décembre 2008)

MAJ = majuscules.
Controle = ctrl.
Option=alt.


----------



## chaussette (31 Décembre 2008)

merci ça a marché!

par contre j'aimerais bien comprendre ce qu'il s'est passé....
qu'a bien put trafiquoter l'oncle pour en arriver là?
des idées?
y a un menu historique des derniéres actions sur le mac?


----------



## -oldmac- (1 Janvier 2009)

Tout simplement le hasard, ton oncle n'y est pour rien, il arrive que des fois ce phénomène peut se produire ... 
Pour l'historique, il y a bien l'historique des Kernel Panique mais là c'est un défaut d'alimentation donc je pense que ça sert a rein


----------

